# Need info on Union Pacific locomotives from the 50's/60's



## LocoChris (Jun 26, 2021)

Anyone know what model locomotives were used together with the UP GTEL turbines in the 50's and 60's?


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

Are you talking other types in use at the same time? or ones that were consisted together with the turbines?


----------



## LocoChris (Jun 26, 2021)

Trackjockey05 said:


> Are you talking other types in use at the same time? or ones that were consisted together with the turbines?


Consisted with the turbines.


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

I'll dig into the library tomorrow, I have Giants of the West and Turbines Westward, I've seen pics of GP9B's with them, I'll peruse my books and see what else they paired with them


----------



## LocoChris (Jun 26, 2021)

Trackjockey05 said:


> I'll dig into the library tomorrow, I have Giants of the West and Turbines Westward, I've seen pics of GP9B's with them, I'll peruse my books and see what else they paired with them


Thanks, in some videos I thought I remember seeing GP30 and SD24, but not 100% sure.


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

The Giants of the West book was the best of the two, there were the GP9's mentioned before, GP30's and yes at least one pic with an SD26, a GP20 also, the best of them all was the GTEL leading an A-B-B DD35 set, it was a power shuttle move but what a sight it was, so I'd say pretty much any other road unit of the period may have been used at one time or another


----------



## LocoChris (Jun 26, 2021)

Trackjockey05 said:


> The Giants of the West book was the best of the two, there were the GP9's mentioned before, GP30's and yes at least one pic with an SD26, a GP20 also, the best of them all was the GTEL leading an A-B-B DD35 set, it was a power shuttle move but what a sight it was, so I'd say pretty much any other road unit of the period may have been used at one time or another


Thanks for getting that info! They must have meant SD24, because SD26's were SD24's that were rebuilt in the 70's.


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

LocoChris said:


> Thanks for getting that info! They must have meant SD24, because SD26's were SD24's that were rebuilt in the 70's.


Yeah, I got the model wrong, I have a UP SD24, I also have a Santa Fe SD26, they all start looking alike, I can take a couple pics of the book pages if you want and post them


----------



## LocoChris (Jun 26, 2021)

Trackjockey05 said:


> Yeah, I got the model wrong, I have a UP SD24, I also have a Santa Fe SD26, they all start looking alike, I can take a couple pics of the book pages if you want and post them


Sure, that would be cool to see!


----------



## Tom A H (Jul 25, 2021)

i just got an n scale UP turbine - number 51 if I recall. Does anyone know if any of these amazing machines are still in working order?


----------



## LocoChris (Jun 26, 2021)

Tom A H said:


> i just got an n scale UP turbine - number 51 if I recall. Does anyone know if any of these amazing machines are still in working order?


All UP turbines were scrapped except for two big blows. #18 is at the Illinois Railway Museum and #26 is at the Utah State Railroad Museum. I've heard that one of them is mostly intact but the other one is mostly just the shell. I doubt either of them would be in working order without being restored by UP or GE. It sounds like that is very unlikely to happen though, unfortunately.


----------



## Tom A H (Jul 25, 2021)

That’s too bad - I know they aren’t as iconic as the big steam engines, but I hope someday funds are raised to restore one of them.


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

LocoChris said:


> Sure, that would be cool to see!


Sorry it took so long, I got busy then kinda forgot for awhile















This is the book I got them from, this is an excellent book covering all of UP's turbines as well as the U50's C855's, DD40's, and Centennials, it can be hard to find, I see them come up on Ebay once in awhile, but can be pricey
















































An SD45 in this one








U50
















3 DD35's


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

One more








GP9's and GP30's seem to have been the most common power consisted with these, but there were some surprises


----------

